# Grizzly G1021 Planer



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this model? I found one on CL that looks in pretty good shape. Is the price of 600 reasonable and I am really concerned about the moving table vs. the head moving. Is this good or bad? All the planers I have used have a stationary table with a moving head so I don't have any idea if this is a pro or a con. My thought is, I don't see any of the newer models with movable tables...all seem to be stationary....there must be a reason for this. Right?:huh:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like this is no longer sold.

If the link at Grizzly is the same G1021 you see on CL, this has moveable table, same as the newer 15 in planer, G0453.

I think the "portable" machines normally have moveable heads. Lighter, smaller and designed for no stand.

The "stationary" machines appear to have moveable tables. I think this is due to mounting the motor below the table in the stand and then having a belt or chain drive to the headstock. Another reason may be the relative light weight of the tables make it easier to move than a heavy motor.

Pro's and con's you decide. I think both work. The only nuance of moveable table is if you needed additional support for long boards, then you would need to move the tables and the external supports.


----------



## Undecided (May 18, 2012)

Good point, I was comparing it to the portables that I have been using. Now that you mention it, I see the stationary units do have the tables move instead of the head. THANKS for point that out!


----------

